# Major Audio dropouts on 811 tonight



## raynist (May 20, 2004)

Have been noticing major audio dropout problems using 5.1 sound on my 811 in the past week or two. It happened 14 times this evening while watching Rome on HBOHD. I checked the optical cable and it is secure. It is very annoying and it is driving me crazy.

Has anyone else experienced this?

--Ray


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

No. Do you experience the same issue using just L & R audio cables and Stereo or Pro Logic - to try and narrow down the problem?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a 508 and have been having audio dropouts since this past weekend. Last night from 8pm to 9pm (eastern time) it was very bad during NCIS on CBS (Lexington local WKYT 27). Sometimes the audio would drop out completely and other times you could hear the background music and effects but no dialogue from the characters. In each case it would happen for a few seconds to a minute or so. I guess it happened about 12 times during the hour long program.

Anyway, I used my rabbit ears to check the channel's over the air broadcast and it was fine. I figured maybe Dish was moving channels around to different transponders again. I don't know if this helps but maybe others will let us know if they are having problems too.


----------



## mtk (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, I have noticed this on the HD channels as well. Applies to even 2.0 on ESPNHD. No problems with PCM on standard channels.

I have also noticed an audio lag for lack of a better description. I have 811 in den, and 311 in bedroom. If both TVs are on the same channel, there seems to be an echo effect. This happened about a month ago, then cleared up. Has reappeared with the dropouts.

mtk


----------



## cnhamm1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Wayne-

Yes... it must have been the Lexington station with the NCIS problem. We have a 7200 Dishplayer and observed the same problem you describe. I'm glad to know it isn't my hardware!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

mtk said:


> I have also noticed an audio lag for lack of a better description. I have 811 in den, and 311 in bedroom. If both TVs are on the same channel, there seems to be an echo effect. This happened about a month ago, then cleared up. Has reappeared with the dropouts.
> 
> mtk


I think this is common. It's just how the STB's process the signals. Throw an OTA in the kitchen and really go on a mind trip.... :eek2:


----------



## drjlo (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm. It seems my 811 has recently developed audio dropouts in 5.1 mode. Happens for like 1/2 second but sound comes back. All digital connections are secure, and this was not happening until very recently (couple of days maybe). 

I just did a hard reboot, and so far no dropouts. Is this a "known 811 issue"?


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

My 811 has been doing this. It is very annoying. It does it through the tosllink cable and the rca cables. At first I thought my reciever was going bad. Now that others have the issue I guess it is something with the 811 software.
Does not seem to matter which channel is on. Also seems to be no pattern as to when it does it. The sound just pops in and out.


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine too. I noticed it approximately 5 times within a 1.5 hour period. The sound goes out for 2-3 seconds and comes back in.

I hate to even think this but I sort of want my 6000 back...... :nono:


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Wayne said:


> I have a 508 and have been having audio dropouts since this past weekend. Last night from 8pm to 9pm (eastern time) it was very bad during NCIS on CBS (Lexington local WKYT 27). Sometimes the audio would drop out completely and other times you could hear the background music and effects but no dialogue from the characters. In each case it would happen for a few seconds to a minute or so. I guess it happened about 12 times during the hour long program.


I've heard that sometimes on digital OTA, it has to do with the station encoding dolby digital in the wrong mode. Maybe dish is using the digital broadcast?


----------



## DCWillia (May 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone! I am sooo glad to hear that others are having the audio dropout problem I am having. I am of course sorry that anyone has this problem, but I recently updated components on my system and was wondering if I had connected something up wrong. Since I am a 1st generation Home Theater guru, I was really distressed. Thanks for the support, it really has helped me.


----------

